# Le lion et la poule contre le cloporte bionique - Création de MMORPG / Recrutements !



## SkyJedi (29 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je suis SkyJedi, j'ai 15 ans, et je suis des &#233;tudiant dans le Vaucluse (France). Je suis passionn&#233; par l'informatique et par les jeux en ligne, j'ai essay&#233; de cr&#233;er un petit jeu offline &#224; l'aide du siteduzero. J'y suis arriv&#233; -tant bien que mal  - et j'ai voulu passer &#224; la vitesse sup&#233;rieure. J'ai vu un post sur un forum et j'ai vu que quelqu'un cherchait &#224; faire un MMORPG pour MAC OS X. Je l'ai r&#233;cemment contact&#233;, il est toujours d'accord pour faire le MMORPG, mais c&#244;t&#233; programmation et 3D, nous sommes un peu "perdus"  .

*Mon projet:*

Comme je vous l'ai dit, mon jeu est un MMORPG (pour MAC OS X). Nous voulons avant tout faire un MMORPG libre, avec des graphiques "soft" et "d&#233;lirant" (avec des animaux et insectes).
&#8226; D&#233;lirant ? C'est &#224; dire ? :mouais: 
Exemple : &#231;a vous tente pas de jouer avec un cochon, avoir comme arme une tapette &#224; mouche et &#233;craser tous les PNJ d'un coup de tapette &#224; mouche ?  

Comme je vous l'ai d&#233;j&#224; dit, je ne suis pas encore arriv&#233; &#224; faire fonctionner le MMORPG, donc je ne peux pas vous montrer des screenshots... Cependant mon dessinateur est en train de faire quelques dessins.

Pour r&#233;aliser ce projet, je suis &#224; la recherche de :

*[Un codeur C-C++]*
&#8226; Pour continuer le jeu (je l'ai commenc&#233; avec ce moteur www.crystalspace3d.com)

*[Un "artiste" 3D]*
&#8226; Pour faire les personnages, textures, bref, toute la 3D du jeu (si possible, nous utiliserons Blender, qui est libre  )

*Informations suppl&#233;mentaires*

Pour me contacter :
MSN : NicolasAllemand2 (at) hotmail.com
AIM : SkyJedi01
Email : Nicolallemand (at) wanadoo.fr

Ce projet &#233;tant compl&#232;tement libre, vous comprendrez alors que vous ne serez pas r&#233;mun&#233;r&#233;...


----------



## Tarul (30 Juin 2007)

Je ne pourrais pas vous aider, le c/C++ plus encore la programmation 3D ne sont pas ma tasse th&#233;. 

Mais bon courage pour votre projet.


----------



## Eul Mulot (2 Juillet 2007)

Où en est le projet niveau orientation, structure ?

Niveau 3D, jamais fait, niveau design, je suis une bille.

Par contre j'ai un peu de mal à m'imaginer à quoi pourrait ressembler en gros ce projet, niveau code. Si tu avais un chti'o exemple sous le coude !


----------



## Warflo (2 Juillet 2007)

Ah mon avis, c'est quand même un truc énorme pour débuter...
Un MMORPG inclus une relation client/serveur, donc il faut un serveur, et solide si tu veux accueillir pas mal de gens.
De plus si tu n'as pas d'experience côté jeux 3D ...
Tu devras gérer:
-Le moteur graphique.
-La gestion du réseau.
-Le système de level.
Enfin, bonne chance


----------



## Didier Guillion (3 Juillet 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Ah mon avis, c'est quand même un truc énorme pour débuter...
> Un MMORPG inclus une relation client/serveur, donc il faut un serveur, et solide si tu veux accueillir pas mal de gens.
> De plus si tu n'as pas d'experience côté jeux 3D ...
> Tu devras gérer:
> ...



Tout a fait, il vaut mieux progresser par étape, un bon PacMan pour commencer ou un Flipper, et apres la colline, on envisage l'everest.

Cordialement


----------



## SkyJedi (3 Juillet 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Ah mon avis, c'est quand même un truc énorme pour débuter...
> Un MMORPG inclus une relation client/serveur, donc il faut un serveur, et solide si tu veux accueillir pas mal de gens.
> De plus si tu n'as pas d'experience côté jeux 3D ...
> Tu devras gérer:
> ...



C'est justement pour ça que je recherche des programmeurs :rateau:
Je suis enfin arriver à faire fonctionner CrystalSpace (il fallait lancer l'application en dehors du dossiers ou il y a tout le code ) et c'est un bon moteur graphique... Mais je commence à me dire que c'est vraiment trop chaud à faire...

@+


----------



## obi wan (7 Juillet 2007)

SkyJedi a dit:


> Mais je commence à me dire que c'est vraiment trop chaud à faire...



Oui moi hier soir j'ai commencé un système d'exploitation mais ça avançait pas bien alors ce midi j'ai arrêté     :rateau:  

C'est vrai qu'un mmorpg c'est rude quand même comme premier projet, meme pour le "chef de projet" ça demande d'avoir déjà travaillé avec une équipe avant de se lancer dans qque chose de si ambitieux...
Je peux te dire, connaissant bien le développement de Nexuiz (un fps libre) que déjà c'est très difficile et ça met en jeu des gens très compétents (et beaucoup de gens...). Et encore nexuiz c'est du bourrin tu courres tu tires pas de scénario. Mais si en plus de toutes les difficultés techniques tu ajoutes le fait que pour un mmorpg il faut un univers et un scenar en beton, ainsi qu'un systeme de jeu aux ptits oignons si tu veux pas que tout se casse la gueule en deux semaines ou que de grosses failles soient exploités.... faut avouer que c'est pas le mieux pour démarrer.


----------



## clampin (8 Juillet 2007)

Ton projet, c'est comme  si tu voulais conduire une F1 sans presque jamais avoir conduit ou bien vouloir décoller avec la navette spaciale..... 

D'abord comme déjà dit, commence par un petit projet, un petit pacman est déjà une bonne base (bien que déjà bien complexe). 

Ensuite tu progressera et tu pourra conduire ta F1 ou ta navette spaciale.

voilà... continue, tu est motivé, c'est bien.... Mais ne voit pas trop grand au début, c'est le meilleur moyen de se casser la pipe (j'en sais quelque chose)....


----------

